# Novatac Stainless Steel GOLD colored Bezel...



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,

I would like some suggestions as to how I would possibly turn my stock black colored bezel into a gold color. (note: does not need to be gold, only colored gold) I did however ring my local electroplator and he said plating the item with real gold was my only option. He suggested a 10micron coat, but that would not take any type of a abuse and would cost about $50. I have asked about getting one made in brass but was told that it would be too soft.

Please chime in at any time. 

Thanks


----------



## speederino (Aug 21, 2007)

Aluminum-bronze is tough and gold colored. It tarnishes so would need a little upkeep to maintain it's color. I let my alu-bronze pieces tarnish, it looks like a natural HA finish, but is MUCH tougher.


----------



## Lips (Aug 21, 2007)

.




Novatac with PEU SS Tritium Bezel (no trits yet) and AL Ti coating by MODAMAG







Mr. Bulk Chameleon with RPM style head and PEU SS Bezel & Novatach 120P






Mr. Bulk Chameleon with RPM style head and PEU SS Bezel & Novatach 120P







Mr. Bulk Chameleon with RPM style head and PEU SS Bezel & Novatach 120P







Cheers!




.


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 21, 2007)

Apart from Gold plate, about the only coating that is gold in colour is TiN ( Titanium Nitride).

Definately contact member MODAMAG for the latest info.

Now this coating is very hard, but the aluminum it is going on is relatively soft.

So you will get excellent wear but a drop will dent the Aluminum and the TiN could flake off at the impact point.

I do not know if TiN will stick to SS. If yes.....then thats the stuff to use.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 22, 2007)

One word...

*WOW.*​ 


Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> Novatac with PEU SS Tritium Bezel (no trits yet) and AL Ti coating by MODAMAG
> ...


----------



## Pumaman (Aug 22, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> Apart from Gold plate, about the only coating that is gold in colour is TiN ( Titanium Nitride).
> 
> Definately contact member MODAMAG for the latest info.
> 
> ...


 
modamags thread says gold plating on aluminum, and TIN on SS and Ti.


----------



## boosterboy (Aug 22, 2007)

i wish I could electroplate my teeth:naughty:


----------



## Lips (Aug 24, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> Apart from Gold plate, about the only coating that is gold in colour is TiN ( Titanium Nitride).
> 
> Definately contact member MODAMAG for the latest info.
> 
> ...





Opps


Anglepoise is correct; The bezel photoed is TiN over Stainless Steel 


Cheers


----------



## Tritium (Aug 24, 2007)

There is a high phosphorus bronze allow that looks similar to 10K gold and doesn't tarnish rapidly like regular brass or bronze. I have used it in metal casting before.

Thurmond


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 24, 2007)

Tritium said:


> There is a high phosphorus bronze allow that looks similar to 10K gold and doesn't tarnish rapidly like regular brass or bronze. I have used it in metal casting before.
> 
> Thurmond



Can you give us any additional info. Can it be purchased as bar stock?

If it stays shiny without tarnishing.....great!!


----------



## Tritium (Aug 25, 2007)

OOps, I meant Silicon Bronze which is available in rounds but is fairly difficult to machine. It will tarnish, just not rapidly like some other alloys. Here is a link I just found that indicates that Aluminum Bronze is very tarnish resistant: http://www.onlinemetals.com/bronzeguide.cfm There are some other casting alloys that might be worth a look. The jewelry industry uses them for prototyping high dollar pieces. Some are quite durable and quite attractive. Google for Jewelry Tool and casting suppliers. It is not difficult to set up a small Gingrey type electric furnace (build it yourself, books on e-bay) to use to sand cast round ingots for machining lights.

Thurmond


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 27, 2007)

Pretty I like the nice sheen on the MrBulk light.
The gold finish looks more durable. I am afraid that a gold colored Titanium just is not a durable finish. It wears easily.
These plated finishes on stainless looks great.
Yaesumofo




Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modamag (Aug 27, 2007)

The gold color bezel that Lips have is TiN over Stainless. This process embed micron particles of sputter TiN onto the target (SS). During the process the substrate is also heated to 900* where some diffusion also occur.

It's the same stuff that goes into your drill bits and endmills.
It's not the same as the normal gold over nickel plating.

I have dropped one of my Ti 6/4 lights with this coating on it. The coating survive even though the substrate suffer a small dent.

One thing I found is if you do NOT prepare the material after machining the color will come out darker similar to 24K gold.

While if you polish it to a #8 then deposit the TiN the coating will come closer to 14K gold, which I prefer.

To my knowledge there is a way to get TiN (or any Ti coating of that matter) on Aluminum (AA6061). It's a low temp process (<700*). The results is far from spectacular. It will give a dull gold bullion type of finish.

The process is quite expensive because it's rarely used and not recommended by most.

*Tritium: *I'm very interested in your process can you elaborate more. Thanx, Jonathan


----------



## Tritium (Aug 29, 2007)

modamag said:


> *Tritium: *I'm very interested in your process can you elaborate more. Thanx, Jonathan



Here are a list of links to get you started. A brief description is melt the metal, take a piece of stock to use as a positive for the sand mold. Press the stock in the sand mold and remove the stock. Pour molten metal in the mold. Let it cool then remove and machine your new cast stock piece.

Lil' Bertha Small Electric Furnace

http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks/foundry/index.html


Metal Casting Links

http://www.abymc.com/Links.html


Backyard Foundry Site

http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/


Supplies for casting

http://www.budgetcastingsupply.com/

http://www.lacywest.com/grain342.htm


Precious metal alloys

http://www.unitedpmr.com/products.php

http://www.sfjssantafe.com/metalstoc.php?DepId=metals

http://www.ottofrei.com/store/search.php?mode=search


Columbian Gold (alloy that resembles gold and is tarnish resistant)

http://www.mountaingems.com/contents/metals/metals_casting.html


Argentium Silver (Tarnish free Sterling)

http://www.gsgold.com/cart/search_result.asp?CATEGORY=01-SS-CastingGrain


I have a lot more information that I can post as soon as I find it.

Thurmond


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 29, 2007)

Those parts are TiN on al:
















bernie


----------



## GJW (Aug 29, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> Now this coating is very hard, but the aluminum it is going on is relatively soft.
> 
> So you will get excellent wear but a drop will dent the Aluminum and the TiN could flake off at the impact point.



I think the OP was asking about modifying his stock bezel and on the NovaTacs, the stock bezel is SS.


----------

